# Furniture Ontinyent



## moskovsky (Feb 19, 2016)

Good Afternoon all.
Are there any cheap furniture warehouses in our around Ontinyent or is Ikea Valencia the best option? Need beds, mattresses, sofas, bedroom furniture etc to furnish flat.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

moskovsky said:


> Good Afternoon all.
> Are there any cheap furniture warehouses in our around Ontinyent or is Ikea Valencia the best option? Need beds, mattresses, sofas, bedroom furniture etc to furnish flat.


We have friends who bought a villa in town recently and seemed to have managed by using Carrefour in Cocentaina or shops like Meubles Amalia in Ontinyent itself.

There are also a couple of Rastros (indoor car boot fairs or flea markets) - one in Ontinyent and one in Novetle near Xativa.


----------



## SezWez (Jan 3, 2016)

Are there many furniture places in Ontinyent? I don't mind ikea but prefer solid furniture


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

SezWez said:


> Are there many furniture places in Ontinyent? I don't mind ikea but prefer solid furniture


Yes.


----------

